# pilas en paralelo



## nelsonm (Jul 1, 2007)

buenas 

¿que pasa si coloco 2 pilas en paralelo ?, por ejemplo si tengo 2 pilas: una de 1.5 volts y otra de 9 volts y las coloco en paralelo , o sea puenteo los 2 terminales negativos y positivos respectivamente

¿a cuanto se va  la tension en los extremos ?

???????????'


----------



## mabauti (Jul 1, 2007)

lo que va a suceder es que la pila de 9V va a querer cargar a la de 1.5 a su valor de 9V. El valor que aparezca en los extremos depende de la resistencia interna de las pilas. Si Ri en la bat de 1.5V es menor que la de 9V el valor tendera a ser 1.5 y viceversa.

conclusion : se dañara irreversiblemente la pila de menor voltaje y la de mayor voltaje se descargara muy rapidamente


----------



## elmen (Jul 3, 2007)

la pila de 9 voltios descargara la de 1.5  debes colocar siempre  pillas del mismo voltaje


----------



## nelsonm (Jul 4, 2007)

listo gracias ,
la de 2 pilas ya me di cuenta y parece al pedo ,pero en las del mismo voltage ,probe con 2 pilas  mias de 9 volts de diferentes marcas una era de 8,62 v  y la otra de 8,64 v
y lo mas raro es que se fue  (la tension ) a 8,67 v
Para mi es raro porque tendria que ser menor que 8.64,pero bueno capaz seas e tester (o habra algo de quimica )


----------

